# Intervals/Sprints/HIIT Before or After Weights?



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Currently I do 15 minutes of Sprints/Intervals/HIIT before 45 mins of weights and find this to be a good warm up, whilst also great for fat burning as it keeps the 'metabolism at rest' high.

However I have recently been advised (by a reputable trainer) to do my HIIT/CV after Weights as it will preserve glycogen more efficiently and be used for more important tasks such as stimulating your muscles. He said that after weight training your hormones will be elevated, so then is a good time to do your cardio.

I had not heard this before and just wondered what other peoples thoughts are?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I was reading about this yesterday Alex and it seems to divide opinion.

I guess there is a risk of lower energy for your weights workout, but it should only affect legs, if your HIIT session is running related. I always do my cardio before weights for the reason you give, but I dont do any weights for my legs.

I think a steady aerobic session after weights is a good idea, but I suspect a quality full-body weights session will make a good HIIT run very hard to do well. It might just be worth experimenting and seeing which works best for you?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex I have been advised this before as well - I try and mix it up TBH - somedays doing intervals at the start and other days at the end of the workout - (always seem to be able to do a little more weights when doing cardio at the end of the workout but the cardio does not change being able to do a smililar amount )


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys I think I will play around, and yes my previous PT told me never to do any CV directly after a heavy weights sesh. TBH I dont enjoy the sprints so it is nice to get them out of the way lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've always done CV after weights, as my main goal is to 'bulk-up'

If you are focusing on bulking up too, I'd suggest doing any CV work after weights, as you're losing unneccessary energy through cycling/running/etc, which you are then unable to put into your squats/bench presses/deadlifts/etc.

If you simply want to improve your cardiovascular fitness/heart rate, then I personally wouldn't worry too much about what way around you do it, although you will burn more calories and increase your metabolic rate better by doing weights, long term

Just remember to do what makes you happy - at least that way you won't grow tired off it, and throw in the towel :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ as above...start with what you are trying to achieve...

So if you want more muscle, start with weights!

If not, then do what you want..

TBH, I find that anyone doing weights to bulk up isn't really trying if they have the energy to do any CV work after their weight routine!

Your body needs the rest to recover and grow.......

:thumb:


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

you should def do cardio after weights for maximum results. Wanna change it slightly you can do interval training in with you weights. I rip up by doing split training and interval training. Eg chest then 12 mins interval training, biceps then 12 mins interval, abs then 12 mins interval. worked a treat, need some good rest though.

you burn more calories this way as well, but as other have said if your goal is cardiovascular improvement then stick to what you are doing, i train for size and shape.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Currently I do 15 minutes of Sprints/Intervals/HIIT before 45 mins of weights and find this to be a good warm up, whilst also great for fat burning as it keeps the 'metabolism at rest' high.
> 
> However I have recently been advised (by a reputable trainer) to do my HIIT/CV after Weights as it will preserve glycogen more efficiently and be used for more important tasks such as stimulating your muscles. He said that after weight training your hormones will be elevated, so then is a good time to do your cardio.
> 
> I had not heard this before and just wondered what other peoples thoughts are?


I prescribe to this and never use cardio to warm up (i dont warm up full stop), however, as alluded to by other posters, not everyone agrees with this

the other thing to bear in mind is that if you use up your glycogen before doing any cardio, then your body is more likely to use fat as a fuel source (if you are looking to shift the lbs)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - I will stick my HIIT at the end and see how it goes (treadmill permitting that is) :thumb:


----------

